# Circle Cutting Jig



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

This isn't much of a posting, but, hopefully it might help someone who is wanting to make a circle cutting jig for a compact router, or any router as far as that is concerned. It's all the same ordeal. Mine here is a Porter Cable model 450.
Made from a scrap of 3/4 plywood. This is about 12×4. Recessed on one end where the router will be mouted. (after removing the router plate). I cut a 3/4" slot deep enough for a 1/4" nut to be recessed, about 8" long, then cut a 1/4" slot in the center of the 3/4" slot all the way through, to house a 1/4" bolt. The one you see here is way too long, but it was all I had on hand at the moment. I'll cut it down when I get an extra minute. Anyhoo, this can cut a circle from 6" to about 16". The bolt will protrude thru the base to be entered in a center hole where you want the hole to be. About a 1/4" cut at time going in a non-clockwise direction, always make shallow cuts all the way around until I go all the way through to make the hole. This makes it easier on the bit and the router. If ya'll need any other help, check out youtube. There are hundreds of videos on making circle jigs. Besides here on LJ's, that's where I got my idea from. I've looked at so many, I can't pinpoint who needs the "kudos", so, I'll just say, Thank you Lumberjocks, and youtube for your inspirations, and ideas.
Thnx for checkin in. Always, good/bad/ugly is appreciated. There might be some ugly, cuz this jig isn't a museum piece by any means…. lol!

Oh, btw, the bolts that hold the router to the board are recessed as you can see in one o these pics. I also used clear packing tape on the bottom of the whole board so it slides very nicely on the board you're cutting a hole in.







!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

That's a pretty good tool to have on hand for those " I think I'll make a round table top" projects
Thanks Roger


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Roger, that's awesome. The pics def help the explanation.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

You're welcome guys. Glad to know it helped


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL jig!

Thank you!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You wouldn't believe how many times I wanted to make a circle cutting jig and got sidetracked ,good for you to build one and I know you'll be using it many times in the future rather than finding other methods just to get by.
Well done Roger.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I was going to build my own, but then I ran across this at a garage sale for $1 new in the box:










That was many years ago, and I've used the crap out of it.. Will cut circles from 2.5" to two feet in diameter (and can easily be made to produce larger if needed), as well as lots of other functions. Funny thing is they are still being sold for about $10-$15.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I was going to build my own, but then I ran across this at a garage sale for $1 new in the box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found mine in my Dad's garage, never opened. Works good but before than I used something like what the OP made.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Roger. One of these will be coming to my shop soon. I, as you , just have to decide which one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing like a new jig Roger.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice and simple I like that .

Klaus


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for showing us Roger, great to see other people's designs for things like this.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sure yours works great, Roger. I've made a lot of jigs in my time but in reality I have found over the years that, if cost is not an overbearing problem, a commercially produced jig if available usually is more accurate than one I make myself. It shows my lack of expertise I guess, but I am always just off enough to make the jig less accurate than I would like. I'm sure that is not the case with you, Roger. You do fantastic work bordering on artistic talent.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool! I like the packing tape idea to reduce friction.


----------



## nayo (Mar 21, 2013)

That will work wonderful for a job that i have, but its for tomorrow morning that i have to send some plywood templates to the granite people, and i dont have a router as it being repaired. man, that would have been nice.
but i will have it in mind for the next time

thanks for the idea Roger


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Elegant is the best description as it does exactly what you want!
The problem with the store bought ones is that they are so limited.

Have you ever tried Teflon adhesive tape available from Amazon for one?
It's not cheap but it really works.
I have used it for drawer runners and shop fixtures for added slip; so far none has worn out.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Super cool always wonderful to build jigs, always a joy to use them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

